# Anxiety Disorders > Generalized Anxiety Disorder (GAD) >  >  Personality Type Test

## Total Eclipse

http://www.celebritytypes.com/test.php

----------


## Total Eclipse

What do you score?

----------


## GunnyHighway

ISFJ myself.





> About ISFJs
> 
> - Proper and loyal nurturers
> - Strongly linked to the Dependent personality
> - Somewhat linked to the Compulsive personality
> - More common in women than in men
> - Repress their Extroverted Intuition function, meaning they sometimes have a hard time 'letting loose' and doing things in novel and unconventional ways

----------


## Otherside

INTP

----------


## L

ISFJ

I always get this!

----------


## Yossarian

I am an ISTJ.

----------


## toaster little

I got ENFJ.

Same as Jennifer Lawrence and Emma Stone  ::D: 


Charming and compelling communicatorsStrongly linked to the Narcissistic personalitySomewhat linked to the Histrionic and Avoidant personalitiesMore common in women than in menRepress their Introverted Thinking function, meaning they may be tempted to exaggerate the truth for effect

----------


## Kirsebaer

I got ISFP - Introversion, Sensing, Feeling and Perceiving.

"Individuals with ISFP personalities tend to have the following characteristics:

_-A strong awareness of their environment
-Prefers concrete, practical information
-Dislikes abstract, theoretical information
-Reserved and quiet
-Enjoys hands-on learning
-Strong need for personal space
-Loyal to values and beliefs
-Dislikes arguments and conflict"_

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

ISFJ for me.

----------


## merc

INFP, but I don't really know what this means to mean other than it is strongly linked with avoidant personalities, at least according to their list.. Yeah!

----------


## Rawr

*INFJ
*
I was questioning my result at first so I also took the INFJ or INFP test. I still got INFJ so I reckon I'm sticking with it. 
I just hate that I'm categorized under Adolf Hitler & Osama bin Laden. At least Marilyn Manson is INFJ though. Other than him I don't know all the other people... 


*Holistic visionaries, oriented towards contemplation**Amongst the types with the highest average IQ**Strongly linked to the Dependent personality**Somewhat linked to the Depressive and Narcissistic personalities**More common in women than in men**Repress their Extroverted Sensing function, meaning they may forgo living life to its fullest*

----------


## Chantellabella

I'm an ENFP - not sure if I get that every time I take one of these. 

Extraverted iNtuitive Feeling Perceiving 

But hey, I'm in good company

Mark Twain
Walt Disney
Anne Frank - I'm pretty sure Anne didn't take this online test
Kurt Vonnegut
Ralph Nadar

Also like a few dictators
Fidel Castro
Muammar Gaddafi

----------


## Blushy

Same as always. INFJ.

----------


## Hexagon

I seem to either score INTP or INFJ. INFJ for this test.

----------


## sociallydiseased

I scored INFP, which I am entirely content with. I'm in the company of Tolkien, Lewis, Milne, Kafka, Poe, etc.

----------


## Harpuia

INTJ

----------


## merc

I scored INFP, which I am entirely content with. I'm in the company of Tolkien, Lewis, Milne, Kafka, Poe, etc.[/QUOTE]

Hi I always score INFP on these tests. It supposedly is the rarest personality type. People with this type of personality often feel like alone like no one else thinks the way they do? Do you always feel like the odd ball out? I remember way back in high school when we were given writing assignments by a teacher who once taught English at the college level. She was horrified at how bad children were in her college freshman classes  and decided to teach high school. 

She would usually give an assignment that I thought was like beating a dead horse or the option to chose something of interest from this list. Most or she told me all of her students, except me would write on her chosen subject. I always chose a topic that interested me the most. I guess I'm just having one of those days

----------


## Nightingale

> I got ENFJ.
> 
> Same as Jennifer Lawrence and Emma Stone 
> 
> 
> Charming and compelling communicatorsStrongly linked to the Narcissistic personalitySomewhat linked to the Histrionic and Avoidant personalitiesMore common in women than in menRepress their Introverted Thinking function, meaning they may be tempted to exaggerate the truth for effect



This is me, too. 

Although, on a lot of those questions, I wanted a more middle-of-the-road answer. Neither extreme really fit me right.

----------


## bipolar bear

Extroverted iNtuitive Feeling Perceiving

----------


## Chloe

> Extroverted iNtuitive Feeling Perceiving



haha i love your name i you dont mind me saying very cleaver

----------


## Member11

INFP, aka the healer. I quite like the sound of that  ::D:

----------

